# scrapies tag for 4h?



## cowgirl_bookworm (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a saneen doe i wanted to show in 4h (i'm in ohio), but doing research i found out she has to have a scrapies tag, i bought her a year ago and she wasn't tagged. she has a tattoo but isn't registered and i don't have her papers to register her. what do i need to do so i can show her, i really don't want her to have a tag and i don't know if the tattoo is the right tattoo. i don't care that she will have to be shown as grade either because she has no papers, she's what i have and even though i already know she won't place good, i just want to have fun showing! i also have a la mancha i want to show, what do i do for her scrapies, she has no tattoo.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can register them with the ADGA and then tattoo the doe who isnt tattooed and that can serve as your scrapies ID


----------



## cowgirl_bookworm (Mar 22, 2010)

how do i register her without papers?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they get registered as grade/experimental


----------



## cowgirl_bookworm (Mar 22, 2010)

so the tattoos my saneen has should be the right tattoos, if she was registered? how do i go about registering her. I'm still new to the goat world!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

go to the adga site and contact them -- they are read good about it and they can direct you to the right paperwork and such. I am not an ADGA expert at all so its best that you get the information directly from the source.
www.adga.org


----------



## cowgirl_bookworm (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you! i'll contact them! my sister reminded me that my 4h leader said that a vet can put in a scrapies tag, is that just for the tag, or could he do a tattoo?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

scrapies is a program to track goats basically. they use tags to keep track of an animal so that they can track back if a goat does come down with scrapies.

You said you didnt want to tag your goats so I suggested using tattoos since the scrapies program will accept registry tattoos because they are are legitimate way to track the ownership of a goat. 

so registering your goat with ADGA is totally separate from the scrapies program but you can use the goats registry tattoos as her scrapies identification.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

When we got our two does last year, they were not tagged. The wether was tagged. The tag indicates what farm the goat came from. The tattoo has the farm name in it, so we were told by our 4H leader and superintendent that this is all that the does needed.

Good luck with your goat!

Edited to add - As far as a vet doing a scrapies tag, I don't think they can do that. The original farm is the only one that can put the tag on. It indicates that the goat came from them in case your goat shows signs of scrapies. Did you also get the owner transfer paperwork? You will need that as well.


----------

